# NY Mets



## ehanes7612 (Apr 7, 2018)

for you Mets fans (who may not be paying attention because it's early)...this year they have everything...speed in Rosario, lots of offense from slugging to to clutch batting, great defense especially with Cespedes and Lagares in outfield (great accurate arms for throwing home) and one of the best lineups for pitching ...and their bullpen is rockin it...probably the most complete team since 2006...so all they have to do is stay healthy


----------



## abax (Apr 10, 2018)

It's very early for all this bragging Hanes. I'm waiting to see how they
do when there's a REAL game.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 10, 2018)

Real game? please define a 'Real Game'..they did sweep the Nationals on the road ..that's impressive any time of year


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 10, 2018)

I am not saying that they will win all the way ( I am not a fair weather baseball fan. I have been following the Mets and baseball since 1973 when I was six and even played the game for six years) ..all I am saying is that the team they have this year has the greatest potential since 2006 to compete all the way...I predicted in 2015 that their pitching staff would get them into the playoffs and I was right about that one..it got them to the WS. If you watch as much baseball as I do you know all the games are "REAL" games and with a careful eye you can see possibilities...it's not simply 'bragging'


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 11, 2018)

http://www.espn.com/blog/sweetspot/...ts-in-the-standings-should-you-take-seriously


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2018)

I wasn't dissing you Hanes with the word bragging. I had another word, but
forgot how to spell it at the time. I try not to get my hopes up too high this
early. I've been disappointed before. I've been a Mets fan probably as long
as you have...and I'm much older too.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 12, 2018)

all good

"Ya Gotta Believe" pitcher Tug McGraw ..1973 Mets


----------



## AdamD (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes, but, which team handed them their only loss?:clap:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh well, nevermind ... they are back to sucking


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 14, 2018)

Well, the Mets really suck...but the Mariners are doing great (I am a Mariners fair weather fan because I live here)...baseball fans here are pretty stoked...going to see them next month (Seattle has a really awesome stadium...just worth to go there to see the stadium)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2018)

Real baseball is in the other league! :evil:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 18, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Real baseball is in the other league! :evil:



apparently this year it is..the top four best teams


----------

